# Woodason Aircraft Models, long before plastic!



## N4521U (Jul 9, 2014)

Ran across this on the web....... Wow.

Collect Air | Woodason Aircraft Models History


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 9, 2014)

Goodness me Bill, what a find. Imagine a GB making one of these from scratch, it'd need to be a 12 month build time…………..for some!


----------



## N4521U (Jul 9, 2014)

Isn't it great!
And the other links lead to some good stuff as well.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 9, 2014)

Good stuff Bill. I used to have a Woodason 'solid' Spitfire when I was a kid. got lost in a house move, along with the contents of the box it was in. Someone is now sitting on a small fortune!


----------



## Wurger (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## YakFlyer (Jul 11, 2014)

Now that is impressive. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 13, 2014)

Vic Balshaw said:


> Imagine a GB making one of these from scratch, it'd need to be a 12 month build time…………..for some!



Ouch man! You cut me deep there, you cut me deep!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 14, 2014)

Gees, it would take me longer to not complete a GB.


----------

